# How bad Is it?



## agfrvf (Apr 23, 2018)

Taking out a gritty spindle that was hard to get out and found this.

Should I scrap it or am I ok?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 23, 2018)

Is that a reamer?  Did a previous owner try to open up the spindle, and if so, how much did he take out?  That should be the determining factor Re: scrap/use.


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 23, 2018)

Everything is there but the cups and bearings need to be replaced.


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 23, 2018)

You can surf on  those waves.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't understand what I'm looking at? IS that a reamer stuck in the bore? Are we looking at possible wear on the spindle? If so, I can't see it.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes what is the photo showing there?
Mark


----------



## clif (Apr 23, 2018)

It appears to be a reamer sticking out of the BACK of the spindle, which means the reamer would be small enough not to have changed the 3mt taper very much at all.   The taper isn't going to be changed by a reamer that can pass through the length of the spindle.


My questions is how hard is it stuck in there, and did it do damage to the bearing surface at the smaller bearing location, if it is stuck very hard.  

Clausing does have new spindles in stock, I just bought one.  Around $245


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 24, 2018)

The issue is the scoring on the back bearing journal. The thing sticking out the back us just an epoxy handle to prevent damage.


----------

